# T3 dosages and general info for ladies



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok ladies and Gents.

My wife is interested in using T3.

Age:34

Height:162cm/5'4

Weight:62kg/136lb

I have looked into it for her and have read a lot of people advising 8 weeks at 50mcg a day. Can anyone confirm this.

She also wanted to know if she is able to consume alcohol while on T3, she has a bottle of wine and Saturday night tv vice.

Calories are controlled, she uses myfitness pal and spreads her daily macro's across those terrible weight watcher meals  .

Her training is mostly cardio and aerobics but i have got her doing light weight training with the crappy york weights at home.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks All.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

My missus is 23, currently using 50mcg of t3 and we're keeping it there, tried 100 before but wasn't feeling great. Using Clen and Yohimbine too so keeping everything a bit lower. As far as diet we change it up when weight loss stalls, she does weight watchers classes but doesn't use the meals.

Does mainly high intensity cardio in the form of classes, spinning, body step, body pump with the occasional resistance training with me every so often.

As far as alcohol goes she isn't really one for it, a glass of wine occasionally. Only thing to watch is im sure they're loaded with calories so might offset it a bit? I dunno I might be wrong.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My missus was using T3 a while back, she's getting better results with no drugs after Kristina wrote her out a detailed diet and training plan.

I'd advise investing your money there.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Smitch said:


> My missus was using T3 a while back, she's getting better results with no drugs after Kristina wrote her out a detailed diet and training plan.
> 
> I'd advise investing your money there.


Agreed.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DaveCW said:


> Agreed.


I'd definitely recommend it mate, very impressed with her knowledge and how varied the meals are.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

T3 shrinks tits. SRS. Im not into fattys or anything but as long as she's not got spare tyres or a double chin just let her bash on with the weight watchers.

My girl lost alot of weight (size 12 - size 6/8) and I miss her tits lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks so much for the mention @Smitch and awesome to hear! 

OP, just from my point of view, it seems somewhat nonsensical that your lady is keen to jump on T3 and start playing around with her endocrine system before addressing some vital nutritional and training basics first (all of which would instantly yield much greater results in the long run, anyway).

Adding T3 to the mix won't do much in a situation like this, except perhaps waste some time before she ends up deciding to do things the 'right' way eventually. I'd save her the hassle, stress, potential re-bound and instead, get her training and eating like a champ. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

tbh diet and training is the only way. my missus is about 4-5% to lean for bikini class atm but she works out hard as fk and sticks to a stringement meal plan.

on the plus side she can pretty much gorge herself on a saturday night and just looks better for it now.

t3 will just make her flat and weak if her diet and training sux


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

@‌Kristina

Could you kindly paste the link to what you wrote that Smitch refers to?

Many thanks


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> @‌Kristina
> 
> Could you kindly paste the link to what you wrote that Smitch refers to?
> 
> Many thanks


That is a diet and training plan tailored to the client, not something one can copy and paste. I would say PM her to see how much a diet & training plan would be.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Done, thanks


----------

